# vag com tricks, which one is the coolest, you decide



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

so far ive had success playing around with vag com with the following.**These are only a few,and the best ones im holding onto myself right know*** 
Some are found in the bently,some in TB's from AUDi/VW, and not just for the TT and Allroad, but other audis like the S8 and A3. some are found in other places, and some ive just discovered on my own trial and error. 
i will be posting up a few DYI, i just want a feel for which ones i should do first.
********ALL OF THIS IS DONE WITH JUST VAG COM************
flame away,


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: vag com tricks, which one is the coolest, you decide (stjacket)*

Just curious if you know how to take screen shots off your computer and if so can you post some up and maybe a little clarity so we know what is going on.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: vag com tricks, which one is the coolest, you decide (stjacket)*

I wanna see (can only vote once):
lambda
SAI
performance VVT
brake booster


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: vag com tricks, which one is the coolest, you decide (l88m22vette)*

what' the HID mod about?


----------



## MaxHedrm (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: vag com tricks, which one is the coolest, you decide (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_... and maybe a little clarity so we know what is going on.









Hahahahah


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: vag com tricks, which one is the coolest, you decide (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_what' the HID mod about?

As far as clarity, if you own vag com, this all should make sense.
the hid mod is a recode/basic settings mod to increase the output britness and range of your headlights.
ive posted up some info, and well, some can't quite grasp the concepts. Some of the info ive found in the Bently manual, and read in between the lines, and then tested, and tested, and tested some more.Alot of trial and error and luck. Say and think what you want, but Basic settings is very powerfull when used in the right sequence and steps. I have a bone stock 2003 2.7T allroad, stock boost should be around 1590-1600 mbar max at the map and request. The maf should be around 200 g/s and the tourque should be around 258ftlbs. with just basic settings, ive got 1980mbar request, 2050 mabr at the map, 236 g/s and 280 ftlbs.And no cels or throttle cut.
to convert that to normal terms,
stock 8psi,250hp,258ftlbs, basic settings mod= 15psi/300hp/280ftlbs
no chip, no mods, just vag com, bone stock.
today im going to do this to an 2007 2.0t A4Q.
Belive, disbelive, i don't care. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: vag com tricks, which one is the coolest, you decide (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_ some can't quite grasp the concepts. 


some can't quite interpret your idiocy, lack of grammatical skill, and utterly moronic spelling.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: vag com tricks, which one is the coolest, you decide (thenamescolby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thenamescolby* »_

some can't quite interpret your idiocy, lack of grammatical skill, and utterly moronic spelling.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: vag com tricks, which one is the coolest, you decide (sims159915)*

I want to be sure I understand. Are you saying that you think if you recalibrate your MAF to read a higher number, you actually ARE getting more air flow?


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: vag com tricks, which one is the coolest, you decide (MCPaudiTT)*









if your maf is old, you can rescale it up to where it should be,
if your BT and maxing out your maf, scale it down so the ecu won't freak,..... more common with the 2.7t's. or zero it out.
measuring block 211 gives you your maf offset value between accual maf readings and specified from ecu, its group 3.

and to recap some of the info ive already posted
AT YOUR OWN RISK
measuring blocks/(basic settings)
002 MAF scaling +/stock/-
099 lamda control, on/off
107 fuel pump/system scaling and adaptation
111 Boost control from ecu, it may say lamda, but its boost,
this is read only
some new ones
77 SAI Calibration/ delete. ****needs certain steps performed first***
70 evap system check,links with 107, but like above,has certains steps
94 VVT performance adjustment,***same as above***
211 measuring block, maf values and offset to boost.
and many more that you never thought possible
hint, from bently and other sources ***fuel pump relay controls N75/MAF signals.*****









ok colby, spell check







the only thing your good for here.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

Jeez this guy didn't get banned yet ?


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_Jeez this guy didn't get banned yet ?


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: vag com tricks, which one is the coolest, you decide (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_







the only thing your good for here.











... you probably don't get the joke.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: vag com tricks, which one is the coolest, you decide (stjacket)*

Nope.


----------

